# General > Photography >  B&w

## Raven

This is what I like doing best.... B&W rules ok! What more appropriate for a 1000th post  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

> This is what I like doing best.... B&W rules ok! What more appropriate for a 1000th post


 Congratulations on your 1000th. Best wishes pyberyeti. I hope there is a lot more to come yet.

----------


## tjc

Excellent shot Raven...

I like b`n`w too especially when it`s done as well as that.

Would you mind saying where it is?

 :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

... yet more awards at the SWPP last week. They forgot to print your winning entries in colour though. ::

----------


## North Light

Raven,

I think congratulations are in order, and I agree, there is something special about B & W.

----------


## Raven

Cheers psyber and NL!

Those two images won me the photograher of the year titles...


Winner in category "Landscape"


Winner in category "Monochrome"

----------


## North Light

Raven,
Well under those circumstances I guess you better have another couple of congratulations  :-)

----------


## wicker05

Raven,
          congrats, well deserved! :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Cheers again, I am well pleased that the landscape in mono got the award  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

Well done Raven. Fabulous images as ever. Your trophy cabinet will need an extension soon I'm sure. :Grin:

----------


## eddiston

Two attempts at B&W

----------


## Average

I was wondering why you hadnt mentioned the swpp awards yet raven.  I was going to give it till the weekend then blow you cover/trumpet.  Well done and well deserved.  You beat me in the landscape catagory.

----------


## Raven

@ediston, great pics, love the girls face and the tractor, obviously  :Wink: 

@Average, maybe you should have entered EDC in B&W  ::  NOw you really got me curious  ::

----------


## Average

> @Average, maybe you should have entered EDC in B&W  NOw you really got me curious


Still time this month but I think its an image that really needs colour.



or a least an expert "monographer" such as youself.

----------


## Average

I wasnt going to enter a landscape this month but inspired by you and your success I am going to stick this one in.

----------


## Raven

> Still time this month but I think its an image that really needs colour.
> 
> 
> 
> or a least an expert "monographer" such as youself.


Not bad in mono, but much better in colour, like you said  :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

No, I've not gone over to the other side :: . I just decided to put up my frosty imitation of one of Raven's wining photos. 



Cropped, made B&W, adjusted the contrast and finally sharpened. Photo by the 'Mackay Country' stone just heading towards Ben Klibreck from Lairg.

----------


## Raven

Welcome with the B&W brigade Mr Psyber! I can somehow distantly recall when you called this "retarded"??? You have gone downhill!!  :: 

Here is another of my b&w favourites... shot a couple years ago, won me one of my first gold awards with the SWPP back in 2007

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Oh well,tough acts to follow so i will offer my humble groats b&w for you to peruse or giggle at or both. ::

----------


## wicker05

Oh I do like that one MPH!

----------


## wifie

I do too MPH - bright and moody at the same time!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Wicker05,Wifie,its difficult for me to judge if its good or bad especially when you see Ravens beautiful b&w above it,after the Lord Mayor's show springs to mind.

----------


## eddiston

Achavanich stones with Morven in background.  The stone outline matches the outline of the hills.  Pity about the electricty wires stretching across the sky.

----------


## wifie

> Thanks Wicker05,Wifie,its difficult for me to judge if its good or bad especially when you see Ravens beautiful b&w above it,after the Lord Mayor's show springs to mind.


Ah but different style MPH!

----------


## kas

Great photos everyone. 

Congratulations on your latest awards Raven, the images are stunning.

----------


## Raven

Nice pics everyone!

Good luck to average and eddiston with their entries this month!

----------


## Average

> Welcome with the B&W brigade Mr Psyber! I can somehow distantly recall when you called this "retarded"??? You have gone downhill!! 
> 
> Here is another of my b&w favourites... shot a couple years ago, won me one of my first gold awards with the SWPP back in 2007


Raven, is that the same building which won an award for some dude in the 16x20 print class at the convention? Is he another caithnesian?
I prefer yours. 


I got a silver for january for the print shown previously, in the landscape catagory. How did you get on? ( i know not all catagories have been marked yet)

----------


## Raven

> Raven, is that the same building which won an award for some dude in the 16x20 print class at the convention? Is he another caithnesian?
> I prefer yours.


Yep, this is the same building, its the old hotel at John o` Groats. I got the merit (now gold) award in the architectural section in March 2007 for this shot. 
His shot was entered in the monthly competition sometime last year  ::   :Wink: 

Congrats on your S in Landscpae!  :Grin:

----------


## John Baikie

> I got the merit (now gold) award in the architectural section in March 2007 for this shot. 
> His shot was entered in the monthly competition sometime last year


 
I think that is a bit unfair..... considering it's one of the most photographed buildings in Caithness. I have 35mm slides of the exact same view taken back in 1998! Although it wasn't quite as run down back then  :: 
For the record Angus won his award in the actual 20x16 print competition, not the monthly one. This is a really tricky one to do well in as the judges are looking for much more i.e. print quality, presentation etc etc and will get up and have their noses inches from the print. It was a beautiful print I have to say. I think he deserves a lot of credit for his first ever entry and in his first year of business, and I have to tell you, he actually had 2nd and 3rd place in that category as well!!

J

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Yep, this is the same building, its the old hotel at John o` Groats. I got the merit (now gold) award in the architectural section in March 2007 for this shot. 
> His shot was entered in the monthly competition sometime last year  
> 
> Congrats on your S in Landscpae!


Dont think there was any need for the "i photographed it first " bit.Perhaps a simple yes it is in reply to your mate Average's question would have done, maybe followed by a well done.

----------


## Raven

> I think that is a bit unfair..... considering it's one of the most photographed buildings in Caithness. I have 35mm slides of the exact same view taken back in 1998! Although it wasn't quite as run down back then 
> For the record Angus won his award in the actual 20x16 print competition, not the monthly one. This is a really tricky one to do well in as the judges are looking for much more i.e. print quality, presentation etc etc and will get up and have their noses inches from the print. It was a beautiful print I have to say. I think he deserves a lot of credit for his first ever entry and in his first year of business, and I have to tell you, he actually had 2nd and 3rd place in that category as well!!
> 
> J


You are absolutely right, I bet the JoG hotel slumbers in the portfolios of many thousands of tourists. There is nothing that has not been done in one form or another.
I am sure that he must be immensly proud of himself to do so well. Unfortunately he does not seem to be a member of the ORG, otherwise he could post his other images here in the photographic section. I bet that many would like to see them.

----------


## John Baikie

> You are absolutely right, I bet the JoG hotel slumbers in the portfolios of many thousands of tourists. There is nothing that has not been done in one form or another.
> I am sure that he must be immensly proud of himself to do so well. Unfortunately he does not seem to be a member of the ORG, otherwise he could post his other images here in the photographic section. I bet that many would like to see them.


I am a member and never post images on here  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

> I am a member and never post images on here


Just out of curiosity - Why is that John?

Personally I have found it very beneficial to my development as a photographer, tho I do tend to post in other more 'technically orientated' forums for constructive critique and criticism.

----------


## John Baikie

> Just out of curiosity - Why is that John?
> 
> Personally I have found it very beneficial to my development as a photographer, tho I do tend to post in other more 'technically orientated' forums for constructive critique and criticism.


2 reasons:

1: From what I've seen people post a picture looking for compliments, but instead some folk spend 3 hours in photoshop trying to create something better, post it and hijack the post, awaiting "oooh yours is so much better than theirs". That is a fact. 

2: I shoot weddings and portraiture. There's not much call for it on here really. I get plenty critiques on those throughout the year from some folk with much more ability and experience than me. 

I'm always happy to advise and support others in any way I can, and always have a look here to see what folk are doing - usually weel impressed with the standard on show. Just never see the point in me posting my own work. Maybe one day...

J

----------


## psyberyeti

> I am a member and never post images on here


Then why are you here sniping at people who do? It seems to be a regular occurence when you visit the photo thread.  ::

----------


## John Baikie

> Then why are you here sniping at people who do? It seems to be a regular occurence when you visit the photo thread.


Sniping???? I stuck up for another photographer who was the victim of a rather low blow. Judging by the PM's I got, I wasn't the only one who thought it was totally out of order.

Last time I was on here the same thing - defending someones work.

Never ever have I criticised or sniped at another members work so that was a stupid post. 

If you want to see my work go look at my website, I have no need to post it here.

----------


## psyberyeti

There was no such thing. I think what you is called 'flaming' - going onto web sites that you have no real interest in and try to provoke arguments. You have done it before. I have no idea who you are so why would I go and look at your website? :: 





> Sniping???? I stuck up for another photographer who was the victim of a rather low blow. Judging by the PM's I got, I wasn't the only one who thought it was totally out of order.
> 
> Last time I was on here the same thing - defending someones work.
> 
> Never ever have I criticised or sniped at another members work so that was a stupid post. 
> 
> If you want to see my work go look at my website, I have no need to post it here.

----------


## John Baikie

> There was no such thing. I think what you is called 'flaming' - going onto web sites that you have no real interest in and try to provoke arguments. You have done it before. I have no idea who you are so why would I go and look at your website?


I have a considerable interest in the photography forum. And I'd like some examples of this 'flaming' please. I have defended a colleague, who, instead of being congratulated on a huge award was being 'sniped' at for not being the first to take the image in question.

I suggested you look at my website as that is where I post my work. You suggested that I shouldn't be commenting on photography if I don't post inages here. And the "I've never heard of you before" bit seems a bit odd, considering you have such a vivid memory of my previous posts on the forum. Heard it all before.

Now, what should be happening on this post is people saying congratulations to the guy for taking another major award to Caithness.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Then why are you here sniping at people who do? It seems to be a regular occurence when you visit the photo thread.


Sorry Psyberyeti but exactly where was John's sniping in this thread?
All he did was stick up for someone who had had a dig delivered his way implying that he was not the first to win an award with that particular hotel photo.At no time did i see any negative comments or snide remarks from John towards anyone elses photography.

As for trying to provoke an arguement,i think you should maybe look at what or who's comment/s  caused this arguement in the first place.

If Average and Raven had conducted their mutual appreciation of each others work under P.M then the susequent "is that the same building which won an award for some dude" and " i prefer yours" bit followed by the who took the photo first comment, would have remained private.
This is after all an open forum and if certain types of comments are made then certain replies will ensue.
Oh yes, Congratulations Angus.

----------


## North Light

At the risk of starting another argument, I think it's time this thread returned to photography!

So, inspired by the many photographs of the John O'Groats Hotel, my own humble offering!


http://flickr.com/photos/north_light/3259351051/

I would also like to pass on my congratulations to _all_ the Caithness Photographers who were successful in the SWPP Awards, it's a testament to the high quality of photography in Caithness.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Nice one North Light and you're too modest.
It's such a shame that a magnificent building like this is falling into such a state of disrepair.

----------


## North Light

Thanks MPH,
I'm pleased with the composition, but the processing is not to the same standard as the competition winners.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

You could go totally overboard and do this ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I love black and white photography! Unfortunately i am not great at photography at all! The best i have done is the pic of my son which is my avatar! But this is it normal size! Sorry its nothing compared to everybody else's work.  ::

----------


## Average

> Dont think there was any need for the "i photographed it first " bit.Perhaps a simple yes it is in reply to your mate Average's question would have done, maybe followed by a well done.




Raven is as much my “mate” as any other random forum poster is.




> As for trying to provoke an arguement,i think you should maybe look at what or who's comment/s caused this arguement in the first place.
> 
> If Average and Raven had conducted their mutual appreciation of each others work under P.M then the susequent "is that the same building which won an award for some dude" and " i prefer yours" bit followed by the who took the photo first comment, would have remained private.
> This is after all an open forum and if certain types of comments are made then certain replies will ensue.


Your last sentence makes the most sense. This is an open forum and as such I don’t feel it appropriate that you decide who can post what. 

I asked if it was the same building, I asked if the guy who took the shot was caithnesian. I told raven that I preferred their shot. I see nothing in that post to cause any upset to anyone. I am sure the guy who took the shot will not be upset by the fact that a stranger on the internet prefers someone else’s version his award winning photograph. 

You appear to be offended on his behalf. 

Also, I prefer your image of the Norrona to the one captured by Ludovic Hirlimanns and posted on Flickr.  Don't have a problem with me saying so do you?

----------


## donsinc

> I love black and white photography! Unfortunately i am not great at photography at all! The best i have done is the pic of my son which is my avatar! But this is it normal size! Sorry its nothing compared to everybody else's work.


Shelley, Nice shot of your son. I hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of doing a little work on it to enhance it just a bit for you:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Shelley, Nice shot of your son. I hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of doing a little work on it to enhance it just a bit for you:


 
AW thats nice! How do you do that? Photoshop or something? 

I love photography but dont know much about it unfortunately!  ::

----------


## donsinc

Yes, Photoshop. Glad you approve. I was concerned you might not like me altering it.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Yes, Photoshop. Glad you approve. I was concerned you might not like me altering it.


Oh no not at all!  :Wink:  It looks alot better the way you have it! 

I really must find time to get into photography! I love peaceful things. Like calm waters etc etc....

And maybe invest in a good camera cos the photos i take are with my phone!  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## wifie

Cool abstract MPH - any more?

----------


## eddiston

It is surprising to see Inverness looking so futuristic.

----------


## wifie

I like that eddiston!  I love Eden Court - is a bit of a rabbit warren inside now but lovely none the less!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Stunning Photos there! 

Why cant i be as good as that? This is a photo i took in Skye. Can anyone enhance it for me cos i really dont understand photoshop at all!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Here is another of the Causeway in Ullinish.

----------


## Hibeechick

My uncles dog in the snow.

----------


## Deemac

Eddison, MPH - nice architectural details

Hibeechick - love the dog shot 

- well done all :: 

Shelleybain - start by playing with the sliders in "Levels"  - Shortcut - "Ctrl L" (bring the dark and light pointers to the sides of the histogram/graph). Also worth having a play with "Curves" - Shortcut - "Ctrl M". Best way to learn is just to fiddle until you like it. :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Eddison, MPH - nice architectural details
> 
> Hibeechick - love the dog shot 
> 
> - well done all
> 
> Shelleybain - start by playing with the sliders in "Levels" - Shortcut - "Ctrl L" (bring the dark and light pointers to the sides of the histogram/graph). Also worth having a play with "Curves" - Shortcut - "Ctrl M". Best way to learn is just to fiddle until you like it.


Cheers, What version of photoshop would you recommend?

----------


## wifie

What a cute doggy shot hibee!  :Grin:

----------


## Deemac

> Cheers, What version of photoshop would you recommend?


If you have the budget "CS4 extended". The 3D capability is just wonderful!!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

One from a walk down to the beach this afternoon:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

CM...The grass in the foreground shows up well,lovely view.
Hibeechick..Great shot of your uncle's dog,super contrast.

----------


## grumpyhippo

Don't often try B&W but here's one attempt....

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

GH..love the sky




> Cool abstract MPH - any more?

----------


## Sporran

I think the Tollemache House mural actually looks better in B&W than colour, MPH.

It's sad to see the music shop all boarded up!  :Frown:

----------


## wifie

CM - I wasn't sure about yer pic then I inadvertently clicked on it and found the smaller version on flickr so could see it better (pic was too large for my screen) I liked the tracks in the grass and the indents in the hill behind.

gh - nice light in yer pic but I canna help thinkin the sky is like a scan pic!

MPH - I am one of the people who like the mural on Tollemache house - I think it is a bit of a Thurso landmark.  It looks fab in b/w at night but I agree wi sporran it is a shame about the boards underneath now - it takes away from the style of the building.  (LOL MPH dare I ask - any more? My name is not Oliver!)

----------


## Kenn

Some great shots just love the angles on the architectural ones.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Took the shot of the bridge with my new Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 lens,very happy with the sharpness and detail of the image but i overcooked the lights under the bridge and the other dozen or so shots were the same or worse so hands up, i screwed up. :: 
It is strange seeing 14 point starbursts instead of the 6 on my old lens.
The second one was done out of boredom.



Rock Guitar?

----------


## wifie

I particularly like the illumination under the right hand lampost!  
Are you practicin for an album cover?

----------


## whitecloud



----------


## astroman

Some excellent pics in this thread. Here's a few recent snaps that I felt could work well with the B&W treatment...

----------


## Deemac

Nice set Astroman - No1 for me.

----------


## DEEKER

didn't know these were b+w until i got back home.

----------


## DEEKER

a bit rough!

----------


## DEEKER

Picture of harbour was in colour - sorry.  Too early for me and I'm new to this  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Went down to the castle to hopefully catch a nice sunset,didn't so went down the b&w route.

----------


## wifie

Fab shot MPH - find that wall fascinating!  Well spooky too!  :Grin:

----------


## astroman

Great shot MPH - conveys a very eerie atmosphere

----------


## Sporran

I agree with wifie and astroman.  ::  You could almost imagine the wall as a Loch Ness type monster lurking in the water!  :: 

Well done, MPH!  :Smile: 

PS - Love yer cool new avatar, MPH! That's kinda spooky too, lol!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Ty folks.
Sporran,the avatar is an album cover by a band called Porcupine Tree,i just added a bit of lens flare to the eyes.....Must be going through a spooky stage in life.

Full size version can be seen here along with a few others.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## acameron

Im very new at this, bought a cheap camera from ebay and I am currently experimenting with different settings. This is some of my early B&W tries.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Good shots,particularly like No3.

----------


## wifie

Horrid subject ac - no 3 - but great pic!  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Mystical Potato Head,
Thats very effective.

acameron,
Keep them coming, like the two of Thurso East castle.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Full size @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...45316/sizes/l/

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Oh is saying that B/W is ancient he he

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Really like the Primroses.Nice one. :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Biggerised version @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...88058/sizes/l/

----------


## tjc

Nice shots everybody...

 :Smile:

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

You got me thinking MPH will have to go get some pictures of buildings, architectural forms seem to lend themselves to this media...really like the kirk window.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Good idea Lizz,B&W was a real improvement on the original colour version,when i say colour,orange would be a better description of it.Like the Plecko Lizz,is that your tank?

----------


## Kenn

Sure is he's known as Mr Glump Fish as he always seems to be on the verge of a nervous breakdown but he does blow lovely kisses!

----------


## donsinc



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Taken on my way to work this morning at the Hoy Pumping Station turn off



Biggerised version@ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...75835/sizes/l/

----------


## North Light

MPH,

Like the misty landscape.

Thurso Camera Club Sunday morning session, a bit of a low turnout, combination of Mother's Day and Weather I guess, but we had a reasonable couple of hours at Crosskirk.

Colour was not really working for me today, but here are a few B & W's from the session.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3376486200/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3375667957/

----------


## North Light

One more, this doesn't work in the smaller size, so posted as a large image.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3374931915/

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Not the best of mornings for sure NL.
No3 is excellent.Like the dead straight vertical on the left against the curved vertical on the right.Seems to give the photo extra depth,almost 3d like.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...92819/sizes/l/

----------


## astroman

That one's a stunner MPH - I really like it  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Astroman,this is another taken on the same night.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## wifie

Must have missed the one from the 25th first time round MPH - love these two!   :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Not the type of aurora i really want though.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...61320/sizes/l/

----------


## wifie

Great pic MPH - I can hear the zither music and feel like I am in Vienna!  :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Ty,the bike sign spoils it a bit but i couldn't be bothered geting rid of it.I enjoyed adding noise and roughing up a photo for a change.

----------


## wifie

Dunno bike sign gives "street feel"  - good noise!  :Wink:

----------


## wicker05

Lindisfarne Priory

----------


## Kenn

Great shots, the 2nd is beautiful.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Big on black @ http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...427&size=large

----------


## tjc

That`s a cracking capture MPH... really like that. Great shot.  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cheers tjc,i actually went down with the intention of getting some star trails but i forgot to take my lp filter with me(smacks forehead with hand)so it was poinltess trying but by good luck the moon was just rising so got it instead,everything was still orange even after just 3 mins.

----------


## wifie

Fab shots wicker05!

MPH - most cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## North Light

mph,

Great idea, works well.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

From a video camcorder-come-camera. 

Not the greatest, but, well, it's all about what's in the photo and I don't mean me.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> mph,
> 
> Great idea, works well.


Cheers NL,struggled to get a foreground object of interest,everything seemed to have a terrible lack of contrast,hence the b&w conversion.

----------


## Sporran

> From a video camcorder-come-camera. 
> 
> Not the greatest, but, well, it's all about what's in the photo and I don't mean me.


Were those photos taken at Auschwitz, Pepsi? It must have been a sad and emotional experience. I never did have the courage to visit any of the concentration camps when we lived in Germany. I'm not sure if I could have handled it, to be honest!

I hope you don't mind me telling you that you remind me of a young Peter Cetera to look at, BTW!  ::

----------


## Kenn

Great moon shot MPH, looks almost like an aurora.

----------


## kara

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whispa63/3449603293/

----------


## astroman

> Big on black @ http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...427&size=large


Congratulations MPH - I see this was Astronomy Picture of the Day today  :: 
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ - an unusual phenomenon captured brilliantly

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Astroman,i was hoping it would make APOD but i wasn't expecting it.

----------


## wifie

Congrats MPH - well deserved!   :Grin:

----------


## wicker05

Congrats MPH, and as wifie said, well deserved!

----------


## North Light

mph,
Congratulations, well deserved.

----------


## Deemac

Yes, well done MPH - How did it look in colour?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks everyone.Deemac,it looked very orange thanks to good old light pollution and me like a numpty forgetting my LP filter.
I couldn't be bothered going through the routine of getting rid of it so just converted to b&w.

----------


## tjc

Congrats MPH. Well deserved. It`s a great shot.  :Smile:

----------

